
Should Your Startup Offer Virtual Internships? - jckay
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/03/should-your-startup-offer-virt.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d7a3cce163b2cf0%2C0
======
jckay
I have multiple students, with tons of passion, from great schools wanting to
work at my company - but i feel like it would be difficult without being able
to sit next to the kid and really teach them / explain what we need!

------
kovar
I've explored various "virtual internships" but was told by every formal
internship program that they required a physical office space with full time,
on site, supervision.

~~~
jckay
Really?? Have you ever worked with companies like youtern? Internmatch? There
are some cool options out there for virtual interns but just unclear if there
is less value for both parties?

